# Practice Time



## CubeLord (Sep 21, 2012)

I want to know to see how long i should.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 21, 2012)

Honestly it depends on your goals and dedication. Cubing is about enjoyment, and you shouldn't be practicing because you feel like you should. I practice a ton and I love it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 21, 2012)

All day long.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 21, 2012)

FoooooreVVvvvver 

sandlot style


----------



## Hunter (Sep 21, 2012)

When you want to practice, practice. When you don't want to practice don't practice. The end.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 21, 2012)

I wonder what would have happened if you made the poll 35min-1 hour, 1-1.5hours, 1.5-2hours, 2-3hours, 3+hours


----------



## Hunter (Sep 21, 2012)

There should have at least been a 1 hour+ option.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 21, 2012)

I cube on my thirty minute break daily (so about 25mins) and I cube a little bit at home. So I'd guess about 45 minutes a day, unless I'm trying to learn something, then maybe 2 hours or so.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 21, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> All day long.



25/7


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 21, 2012)

I practice for a few hours on most days. Some days though, if I've got loads of homework I'll only be able to do maybe an ao5 or some slow OH practice while reading. I usually have a few hours each day though. I get up at 7 and (homeschooled!) school starts at 9. I try to get all my homework done the night before, so I usually have most of this time to cube, waste time on forums/facebook/twitter/etc, and do whatever.


----------



## emolover (Sep 21, 2012)

I practice 0-20 on a school day and 0-2:00 on a weekend.


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 21, 2012)

6-8 hours a day but it's while I'm on the phone so I'm distracted and is probably why I'm not improving very fast.


----------



## Endgame (Sep 21, 2012)

im too cool to practise


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> FoooooreVVvvvver
> 
> sandlot style








until you don't feel like it anymore.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2012)

for random lengths of time depending on your mood


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 21, 2012)

25 hours a day 
About 2 hours. During weekend, more..


----------



## Rob2109 (Sep 21, 2012)

Should be more options for longer. I usually do an hour or so every day but then sometimes a few more hours in front of the tv at night.


----------



## applemobile (Sep 21, 2012)

Define practice.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 21, 2012)

I know exactly how many times I can solve various cubes when taking the bus to the university. At least an hour per day. And sometimes I get a LOT more time in.

I think it takes a huge amount of practice to improve significantly.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> 25/8



FTFY


----------



## ottozing (Sep 22, 2012)

Whenever I feel like it. Lately I haven't been practicing much because of tons of assignments and being sick. But that's all over now so I'm proably gonna do heaps of practice now


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2012)

Even on days when I'm doing homework almost all day, I still usually manage to get about 30 minutes of practice in. Recently I've been getting around 1 and a half hours most days. I'm planning to do about 5 hours most days these holidays though. (10,000 cube 2x2 marathon. )


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 22, 2012)

Around 1-2 hours a day.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't really know - I don't practice daily.

I find that only solving for 10-15 minutes every session helps my solve times get lower - I've decreased my average by 1 - 1.5 seconds (20.5 - 19.25). Though I've found that I my first few solves are always very slow.


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 22, 2012)

It depends what your goals are and what you're aiming for.


----------



## zebra (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow. I didn't realize so many people practice such large amount of times. I gotta step my game up haha


----------



## Travis (Sep 25, 2012)

It really depends, i don't think 'I have to practice for 2 hours today to get faster'.

I cube when I feel like it, and I usually get in an hour or 2 a day.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 25, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> (10,000 cube 2x2 marathon. )


Psh, you could probably finish that in a couple of days. Be a man and do 100,000 :tu


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Psh, you could probably finish that in a couple of days. Be a man and do 100,000 :tu



Lololol no. I did 1,004 yesterday and it took ages. My aim is to get 10,000 done in the 14 days of school holidays I have.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 25, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Lololol no. I did 1,004 yesterday and it took ages. My aim is to get 10,000 done in the 14 days of school holidays I have.



wouldn't that be 16 counting the first or last weekend


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2012)

tx789 said:


> wouldn't that be 16 counting the first or last weekend



Yeah, 16, but idk if the first weekend counts as holidays. That weekend wasn't part of the 10,000 solve marathon though.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 25, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Yeah, 16, but idk if the first weekend counts as holidays. That weekend wasn't part of the 10,000 solve marathon though.


you could but yeah i know i have my school holidays starts next week and then a 7 week term almost 2 months holiday then it's year 11 and I start NCEA level 1

On the topic of practice mine is a random amount


----------



## dboeren (Sep 25, 2012)

With a 20 month old to look after and competing with my other hobbies, I don't get to practice as much as I'd like. Typically 15 minutes or so, so I don't expect very fast progress.


----------



## WBCube (Sep 28, 2012)

Even with school in full force I'm managing to practice at least for an hour or two every day while watching TV or listening to music. Luckily I'm still managing to keep my grades up, I might have to cut it down if they start slipping though...


----------

